# AHB Articles: Vic XMas in July 2011 - Brew Day



## Siborg (17/5/11)

This is the discussion topic for article: Vic XMas in July 2011 - Brew Day


----------



## manticle (17/5/11)

Any floor space for sleeping at yours Siborg?


----------



## Fents (17/5/11)

manticle said:


> Any floor space for sleeping at yours Siborg?



you dont sleep you are a werewolf for memeory...


----------



## Siborg (17/5/11)

Goat: Oh hell YES!

That was so nice at Fent's last year. Anyone know a good butcher on the east side?


----------



## fcmcg (17/5/11)

Guys,
I'm so jealous of this whole she-bang...
If i can convince the Mrs she can cope with the little bloke , without me for a few hours for beer related stuff ( which she keeps pointing out i am still managing to do, despite the baby lol ) I'd love to pop in for an hour or 3 , if that is ok ?
I'll let you know closer to the day...sorry to not add myself to the non-swap attendees at this stage...
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Siborg (17/5/11)

Ferg, no sweat. Just PM me if your coming and I'll send the details


----------



## Lecterfan (18/5/11)

Hi,

I'd offer to bring various bits and pieces that may be of use (tarps, hops etc.) but I'm still unsure of my travel arrangments or where I'm staying that night.

As soon as I have any of that stuff sorted I'll try to contribute somehow.


----------



## wakkatoo (18/5/11)

Apologies that this is OT but...

Okay, I'm driving.

Lecterfern, you are in the car with me. Don't want petrol money, just good conversation and a beer or two to chuck in the fridge :icon_cheers: 

Kleiny - if you want a lift, happy to take you (same conditions apply!). You just get yourself to my place or Lecterfern's.

Assuming Kleiny accepts, that leaves a spare seat in my car (not gonna make 3 sit in the back). If he doesn't, there are 2 spare seats departing from Creswick / Ballarat area. The terms and conditions of travel should be clear by now...  

I do want to make this clear tho - once at siborgs the car is remaining stationary until the following day when I feel I am up to a drive back to Ballarat. Not gonna play taxi once we get there, to much nice beer to be had!

Siborg - can you send me the addy please? I think I had it but can't seem to find it now...


----------



## Lecterfan (19/5/11)

Oooh I love it when a man takes charge! :lol: 

I'll PM or chat to you on the 5th June about the rest (swags etc etc...I've received an offer that we might be able to utilise, but there's still plenty of time for all that ). There's going to be a fair amount of sh*t to cart down - a lot less to cart back because presumably heaps of it will have been drunk. :icon_drunk:


----------



## manticle (19/5/11)

Siborg said:


> Goat: Oh hell YES!
> 
> That was so nice at Fent's last year. Anyone know a good butcher on the east side?



There is a free range butcher in Belgrave. I haven't been there so can't vouch but it might be worth checking out.

Any votes on suggested brews? There is a list of suggestions in the wiki - feel free to add your own or vote for one from the list.


----------



## iScarlet (19/5/11)

I'm keen.

I reckon I'd probably drive so happy to carpool.

Don't know what I can really contribute as far as equipment goes other than a pair of keen hands.


----------



## bullsneck (19/5/11)

I've added some additions to the article. Put my name on a few lists, etc.


----------



## poggor (19/5/11)

Hi all, im new to all this but could i come along?

I have 2batches in fermented and one to go in in a week so i should have something to swap.

Also i could bring a mash tub and some grain?

George


----------



## Siborg (19/5/11)

poggor said:


> Hi all, im new to all this but could i come along?
> 
> I have 2batches in fermented and one to go in in a week so i should have something to swap.
> 
> ...


Hi poggor

You're most welcome to come. The actual swap is full, though.

Swap aside, feel free to come along with some beer. We'll be brewing, eating, drinking, talking beer shite all afternoon into the wee hours of the morning. Where abouts are you located?

I'll be doing a massive PM to everyone soon with my address and more details on the event.


----------



## poggor (20/5/11)

Siborg said:


> Hi poggor
> 
> You're most welcome to come. The actual swap is full, though.
> 
> ...




ok sounds good. shame about the case swap. dont you need 25 people for a case swap? can i go on the reserve list in case?

im in elwood.

cheers


----------



## wakkatoo (20/5/11)

poggor said:


> ok sounds good. shame about the case swap. dont you need 25 people for a case swap? can i go on the reserve list in case?
> 
> im in elwood.
> 
> cheers



Click on the 2nd link in my signature. It will take you to the case swap thread where the list is and you can add your name to the reserve list. There has been a lot of discussion regarding numbers in the past and its generally agreed that 24 is a good number.


----------



## poggor (20/5/11)

wakkatoo said:


> Click on the 2nd link in my signature. It will take you to the case swap thread where the list is and you can add your name to the reserve list. There has been a lot of discussion regarding numbers in the past and its generally agreed that 24 is a good number.


 Done! thanks!


g


----------



## Siborg (20/5/11)

poggor said:


> ok sounds good. shame about the case swap. dont you need 25 people for a case swap? can i go on the reserve list in case?
> 
> im in elwood.
> 
> cheers


there will most likely be some drop outs. so hang in there and have something ready


----------



## poggor (20/5/11)

Siborg said:


> there will most likely be some drop outs. so hang in there and have something ready



no problems- i have a few things on the go. just out of interest

1) is 24 long necks a full "batch"
2) if i start something like a belgian blond now, will it be ready in time?


cheers


----------



## Siborg (8/6/11)

OK Guys. Let's get cracking on the brew day info. I'm gonna put forward that we go with.... Munich Dunkel.

Lets see if we can decide on a recipe... I'll have a go when I get home. I think we have 5 cubes to be brewed


----------



## manticle (12/6/11)

Unless someone has a tried and true recipe, maybe we should go with the brewing classic styles recipe? Looks nice and simple.

However I vote tettnanger instead of hallertauer and if that's agreed, I can supply said hops and will pitch in with some Wey Munich.

Recipe is Munich + a touch of carafa II, 22 IBU, 1054 OG.


----------



## Siborg (13/6/11)

manticle said:


> Unless someone has a tried and true recipe, maybe we should go with the brewing classic styles recipe? Looks nice and simple.
> 
> However I vote tettnanger instead of hallertauer and if that's agreed, I can supply said hops and will pitch in with some Wey Munich.
> 
> Recipe is Munich + a touch of carafa II, 22 IBU, 1054 OG.


Lets do it. Looking at about an 80L batch? Can we manage two 40L systems? I just need to mod my boiler and I've got a 98L pot, and my 50L keggle mash tun should be able to handle it (just)

Anyone got another biggish boiler and MT? Or do we go for two times on the one system like we did at Fents?


----------



## [email protected] (13/6/11)

I might hang around for brew day? depending on what time you guys kick off, would be great to see a bigger batch in action.

I have nothing to offer, just a spare pair of hands if needed.


----------



## manticle (22/6/11)

Siborg said:


> Lets do it. Looking at about an 80L batch? Can we manage two 40L systems? I just need to mod my boiler and I've got a 98L pot, and my 50L keggle mash tun should be able to handle it (just)
> 
> Anyone got another biggish boiler and MT? Or do we go for two times on the one system like we did at Fents?



Very closely based on Jamil's recipe, I have the following. More than happy for anyone to tweak or make suggestions and very happy for someone to run it through beersmith and calculate strike volume etc.

*Beer:* - Case Swap Munich Dunkel 

*Style:* - German Dark Lager

*Type:* All grain

*Size:* 80 liters

*Color: *50 HCU (~22 SRM) 

*Bitterness: *23 IBU

*OG:* 1.056

*FG:* 1.014

*Alcohol:* 5.4% v/v (4.2% w/w)

*Grain:* 20.0kg Weyerman Munich
0.68kg Carafa II

*Mash:* 70% efficiency

*Boil:* 60 minutes, SG 1.045, 100 liters

*Hops:* 161g Tettnanger (3.5% AA, 60 min.)
60.4g Tettnanger (3.5% AA, 20 min.)

Roughly 8 g Calcium Chloride.



Yeast : whatever you want. It is intended to be a lager though.

Single infusion, Mash @ 68 degree for 60 mins, batch sparge.



NB: Not adjusted for no chill. I don't feel it's a hoppy enough beer to worry about (never worry about with my own beers, even hoppy pale ales) but if anyone is concerned we can work it out.

I can supply the tettnanger and up to 10kg of the munich malt. I can also bring a 50 L esky tun, 50 L keggle, 4 ring burner, 4.5 gas bottle, 9.5 gas bottle, 2400W immersion element and 40 L HLT. I'd much prefer to split the batch across 2 systems rather than brew twice (Fents' place was fun but a bit exhausting brewing all day and into the evening). We should be able to boil 90 L in your kettle and top up as we go with the remaining 10 rather than have two boils so maybe I can leave my burner and keggle at home?

People taking wort should supply their own sanitised cubes.

Not sure about cracking the grain - anyone got an efficient motorised mill with big hopper? My hand cranked corona should probably stay at home for this one.


----------



## Wolfy (22/6/11)

manticle said:


> Roughly 8 g Calcium Chloride.


Unless I'm mistaken 8g in 80L is well below 50ppm Calcium?


----------



## proudscum (22/6/11)

What time is this all kicking off?Time dependent i could bring the Braumiester 20l model and could put 1 or 2 mashes through it to up the efficiency as it will really only be mash time +mash out no sparge just a quick rinse of the grain.


----------



## manticle (22/6/11)

Wolfy said:


> Unless I'm mistaken 8g in 80L is well below 50ppm Calcium?



Probably. Not sure of the exact profile of water from Dandenong area and as I said, tweaks and suggestions are most welcome.

Based vaguely on my own water additions to push malt - I don't think sulphates are needed in this brew and I don't think carbonates are needed in any brew.

What reservoir services the dandenongs and I'll make a better effort to figure out a proper addition?


----------



## Wolfy (22/6/11)

manticle said:


> What reservoir services the dandenongs and I'll make a better effort to figure out a proper addition?


Sylvan one would presume, since its the one on-top of the hills there, however unless we're going to pipe water about 20km to Siborg's place on Springvale Rd, finding a profile for the Eastern Suburbs might be closer to the mark. 
But since we're using such small additions anyway, I'd build the profile based on R.O. water because the difference will be minimal.


----------



## manticle (22/6/11)

EZ water calculator gives me 10g to mash and 7g to boil to get good pH, very malty beer.

Anyone else want to fiddle with silvan water, malty style beer, avoidig sulphates and carbonates?


----------



## manticle (23/6/11)

manticle said:


> Based vaguely on my own water additions to push malt



Except I forgot the boil addition because I'm a dumkopf and have a cold that makes my brain cells malfunction.


----------



## Siborg (28/6/11)

manticle said:


> Very closely based on Jamil's recipe, I have the following. More than happy for anyone to tweak or make suggestions and very happy for someone to run it through beersmith and calculate strike volume etc.
> 
> *Beer:* - Case Swap Munich Dunkel
> 
> ...


I'm thinking I'll just buy a bag of Wey Munich [type II (dark)?]

I'll put the recipe into Beersmith. PS, manticle. I have a spare beersmith 1.4 key if you want it. Lets keep the same hop addition wights, but just move them to 45 and 5, which would be fine for no-chilling from my experience.

I think we'll aim for two HLTs (electric elements) into two 50L MT's, into the one 92L pot. Anyone have a big f**k off burner I can use? I was planning to put two stick elements but:
1. I won't find the time to instal them
2. Power may be an issue on the day.

So gas fire may be the best option for the boil. I think husky has a pretty big hopper on his crankandstein. My el cheapo ozito drill hooks up fine to the crankandstein.


----------



## manticle (28/6/11)

I've got 10 kg wey munich I to donate to the day. The carafa will bring the colour. Maybe a 50/50 munich I and II split? Might be interesting.

By the way - anybody keen to chuck in some carafa? Less than 1 kg needed.

At such a low IBU level in such a malty beer I reckon we just brew as is with no adjustment (ie. 60 and 20). 

I have a 4 ring burner. You can always drop a stick heater into the brew while it's on the burner (taking care to keep the cord away from flames) to push more heat.

You need me to bring any of the other equipment I've listed?


----------



## Siborg (29/6/11)

manticle said:


> I've got 10 kg wey munich I to donate to the day. The carafa will bring the colour. Maybe a 50/50 munich I and II split? Might be interesting.
> 
> By the way - anybody keen to chuck in some carafa? Less than 1 kg needed.
> 
> ...


I think beerbelly has a mongolian type that throws out a decent amount of power. Bring your 4 ring along anyways, I might call around the night before or one night next week to pick up your equip (p.s. how you getting there on the day?)

I think the hop additions should be fine at 60 and 20. From what I put into Beersmith, at 60 and 20 the IBU's are a little on the low side, I was just thinking I don't want it to have too much hop flavour coming through, although it probably won't matter much as 20 mins (=~35 no chill) would be only slightly less isomerised than a 35 min. As I said, it looks like the IBU's are fairly low so I don't think it'll be a problem.

I'm not too sure about mixing type 1 and 2. Depends on the properties of each. Obviously one's darker than the other, but what about sweetness etc? 

Either way, I'm happy to grab 10 keys of whatever munich (might grab a bag anyway) we need and I'll grab a kilo of carafa while I'm there... I need some of both.

In terms of gear, I reckon bring:
50L Mash tun
50L Keggle (to use as HLT)
Element
Any ingredients (you said you've got plenty of tett?)

I'll have essentially the same setup. 50L MT, 50L HLT. And we'll just both run the mash tuns into my 92L boiler and we'll use a combo of gas/electricity to boil. I have access to two circuits to keep the HLT water how with elements, so that's no problem, and I'll set up a make-shift 3 tier system for 2 side-by-side brew rigs.

Should be a good brew.


----------



## Siborg (29/6/11)

proudscum said:


> What time is this all kicking off?Time dependent i could bring the Braumiester 20l model and could put 1 or 2 mashes through it to up the efficiency as it will really only be mash time +mash out no sparge just a quick rinse of the grain.


Hey, as much as I'd love to see one of these in action, I think the 2x2 HLT/MT into one big kettle option is the way to go for this. 

I'll have to have a chat to you on the day about the BM, as I'm looking at buying one very soon.


----------



## manticle (29/6/11)

Siborg said:


> I think beerbelly has a mongolian type that throws out a decent amount of power. Bring your 4 ring along anyways, I might call around the night before or one night next week to pick up your equip (p.s. how you getting there on the day?)
> 
> I think the hop additions should be fine at 60 and 20. From what I put into Beersmith, at 60 and 20 the IBU's are a little on the low side, I was just thinking I don't want it to have too much hop flavour coming through, although it probably won't matter much as 20 mins (=~35 no chill) would be only slightly less isomerised than a 35 min. As I said, it looks like the IBU's are fairly low so I don't think it'll be a problem.
> 
> ...



Getting a lift with Vitalstatistix I think although we may drop stuff (including cases) off the night or so before and PT it on the actual day.

Is my 40 L HLT too small? Easy enough to refill and it has temp guage installed. Much lighter than my keggle. Will bring burner and immersion element as well as spare gas bottles.

Let's just go all wey munich I with the carafa. I can bring the tett hops.


----------



## husky (29/6/11)

My crankandstein mill and hopper will hold around 6kg, happy to bring it along if you like. I do have a 20kg hopper made however I left it at my old work as I could never see myself needing it. I will see if I can get that for next week. Can also bring my 70L BIAB pot with 2x2200W elements if you want to use it as a boiler. I have some Munich1 as well if you cant get enough. Prolly only 8ish kg left. 
Let me know what you would like me to bring.


----------



## Siborg (29/6/11)

manticle said:


> Getting a lift with Vitalstatistix I think although we may drop stuff (including cases) off the night or so before and PT it on the actual day.
> 
> Is my 40 L HLT too small? Easy enough to refill and it has temp guage installed. Much lighter than my keggle. Will bring burner and immersion element as well as spare gas bottles.
> 
> Let's just go all wey munich I with the carafa. I can bring the tett hops.


Essentially, you should see it as doing a 40L batch. Need to mash in with about 25-30L water, batch sparge with ~20-30L(???) over two batches.... your 40L should be fine.

I'll grab some munich and carafa.

Bullsneck and hoser: make sure you bring sanitised cubes. I may have a spare available for a loan if one of you need.


----------



## Siborg (29/6/11)

husky said:


> My crankandstein mill and hopper will hold around 6kg, happy to bring it along if you like. I do have a 20kg hopper made however I left it at my old work as I could never see myself needing it. I will see if I can get that for next week. Can also bring my 70L BIAB pot with 2x2200W elements if you want to use it as a boiler. I have some Munich1 as well if you cant get enough. Prolly only 8ish kg left.
> Let me know what you would like me to bring.


Hey Husky

Mill and the biggest hopper you have access to would be great. Also, I reckon you're pot would serve as a good HLT for us. We were gonna do two 50L HLT's with 1 2200w element in each, but I reckon yours would bring to temp quicker.


----------



## manticle (3/7/11)

Just thinking things through. I think a stepped sacch rest and a single decoction will help this brewday beer along nicely. I'll bring a 15 L pot to decoct in.

I might not get time to do any food though.

What time do we aim to mash in?


----------



## Midnight Brew (6/7/11)

Hey guys, bit of late notice but I can offer this up for the recipe if it helps: 
Tettnanger: 6.5AA 100g
Hallertauer: '10 3.5% AA 130g

Here to lend a hand on brew day but had no experience on all grain yet so hope I dont get in the way.

Let me know on the hops

Cam


----------



## manticle (6/7/11)

Cheers for the offer but we should be right on the hops.

You can stir the decoction if the other helpers forget their duties.


----------



## Midnight Brew (7/7/11)

No worries. Looking forward to a good demo, Cheers


----------



## bullsneck (21/8/11)

Pitched two packs of 34/70 onto this today. Topped up with 3.2L of water to bring it to the desired OG of 1.056.

It's in the fridge as we speak on 9.6deg. Will aerate again in the morning.


----------



## Siborg (22/8/11)

bullsneck said:


> Pitched two packs of 34/70 onto this today. Topped up with 3.2L of water to bring it to the desired OG of 1.056.
> 
> It's in the fridge as we speak on 9.6deg. Will aerate again in the morning.


I left it as is. I used the wyeast munich lager yeast on it and made a 4L starter. It's been lagering at 1 degree for a week now. Will transfer to the keg soon and continue to lager for another few weeks.


----------



## manticle (22/8/11)

Mine went into the lager fridge yesterday.

I do some kind of diluting boil with a few extra hop (not much - maybe 5 litre boil of half wort, half water with a few tettnanger pellets).

Tastes good so far but I'll try and leave it in the fridge for 3 weeks.


----------



## Siborg (22/8/11)

manticle said:


> Mine went into the lager fridge yesterday.
> 
> I do some kind of diluting boil with a few extra hop (not much - maybe 5 litre boil of half wort, half water with a few tettnanger pellets).
> 
> Tastes good so far but I'll try and leave it in the fridge for 3 weeks.


What did you finish at? I think mine got down to about 1.015 so hopefully not too full


----------



## bullsneck (16/10/11)

Mine finished at 1.015 as well. Has been lagering for 8 weeks now. Drinking nicely.

Put it into Bayside's Oktoberfest and it came 6th.


----------



## Siborg (16/10/11)

bullsneck said:


> Mine finished at 1.015 as well. Has been lagering for 8 weeks now. Drinking nicely.
> 
> Put it into Bayside's Oktoberfest and it came 6th.


Did they say it was too roasty? Did you do anything to the wort or just use it as is?


----------



## manticle (16/10/11)

I put mine in as a schwarzbier (roastiness allowable) on account of the vicbrew feedback.

Haven't seen the results yet though. Wanted to enter my altbier that won its vicbrew category but noticed the bottle (last one) had gunge inside it so went the dunkel/schwarz instead.


----------

